# BE dupe of Spiced Chocolate quad?



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 20, 2008)

A friend of mine at work just figured out that she's allergic to all makeup (including MAC) except Bare Escentials.  She had asked me a few weeks ago about my eyeshadow, and I told her it was the MAC Spiced Chocolate quad.

Since then, she's not able to use those colors.  She's wanting to know which colors in  BE would be close, since there's several stores that sell it right across the street from our work.  I'm not that familiar with the line, so I'm hoping I can get some help.  

The only colors I could find that may be close are Sex Kitten (close to the bottom..sorry I can't post a direct link!) for the brown, Fling (seventh from top), and Queen Phyllis (4 above Sex Kitten).  These are, of course, only based off the website.  Fling is pretty close, as is Sex Kitten, but I'm worried QP might be too shimmery, and I can't find the orange to save my life.  I'm bringing her my quad to take and compare, but I want to give her some ideas too, if I can.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Oct 21, 2008)

Tell her to go to Delphiforums.com and sign up for an account. There is a Bare Escentuals board there, it's awesome!


----------

